# How do I take bokeh pics with digital camera?



## wanilla (May 10, 2009)

Hi, I have a Sony Cybershot DSC T-70 and I want to take cool pics with it but I don't know how. I'm in love with those bokeh pics or pictures with out of focus/blurry background and a really sharp foreground but how do I change the settings to take those kind of pics? I've tried everything but i guess I am not that camera savvy so I still haven't figured it out. I'll tell you what options I have on my camera:

*Focus:*
Auto focus throughout frame
Auto focus on a subject in the center
Auto focus by touching any point on the screen
Focus approx. 0.5 m away
Focus approx. 1 m away
Focus approx. 3 m away
Focus approx. 7 m away
Focus at an unlimited distance
(Ive tried them all but they dont seem to work!)

*Exposure:*
Exposure based on the entire frame
Exposure based on center brightness
Exposure based on brightness of a central point

*ISO:*
auto
ISO 80
ISO 100
ISO 200
ISO 400
ISO 800
ISO 1600
ISO 3200

*EV:* 
adjust image brightness (-2.0 to +2.0)

Please help!
thanks!
PS I have the macro option too and I can take nice pics with that but only if I take a really close up picture of something.


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

wanilla said:


> Hi, I have a Sony Cybershot DSC T-70 and I want to take cool pics with it but I don't know how. I'm in love with those bokeh pics or pictures with out of focus/blurry background and a really sharp foreground but how do I change the settings to take those kind of pics?


Look around here for something:
http://www.diyphotography.net/diy_create_your_own_bokeh

http://www.google.com/search?q=boke...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## gm3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Good bokeh is a product of the lens as much as the camera. You need a shallow depth of field so as to isolate the subject. You need to be able to adjust the aperture to the smallest number available on your camera, f~2.8 or smaller.

It can also be done with software. This picture was done in Photoshop but other software will work as well.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

With your camera it isn&#8217;t the available aperture that is the problem but the small sensor. Your 35mm equivalent focal length is 38-114mm, but the actual focal length is 6.33 &#8211; 19mm. That isn&#8217;t going to give you a narrow depth of field regardless of settings. High speed shutter scene mode should open the lens to f3.5, which is probably the best you can do. If you get very close in macro mode with a distant background you can probably get the effect you want, but that is pretty limited. 

You really need a DSLR with an appropriate lens to do what you are looking to do.

Your only alternative is to use an image editor as gm3 suggests.


----------



## wanilla (May 10, 2009)

ok thanks everyone! looks like I may have to invest in a better camera...when I have the money! or play around with photoshop.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Different makes/models of lenses also give off a different bokeh. I have a Tokina lens with ho-hum bokeh, but a Nikkor that is about as perfect as is possible.


----------

